# Son notification Messenger



## val2004 (10 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible de changer le son de la notification de Messenge, je reçois un "bip" mais c'est pas suffisant.
Iphone 6+ sous iOS 12.1, j'ai cherché dans les paramètres de Messenger mais j'ai rien trouvé.
Par avance Merci.


----------



## ze_random_bass (10 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

De quel Messenger parles-tu ? Généralement tu peux modifier le son dans _Réglages / Sons_ ou _Réglages / Notifications _mais pour d’autres comme WhatsApp ou Signal le son se change dans les réglages qui se trouvent dans l’app.

a+


----------



## val2004 (11 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
C'est Messenger de Facebook. Dans notifications ou réglages de Messenger je n'ai trouvé que "son" à activer ou désactiver. Pas trouver un changement de son.


----------



## ze_random_bass (12 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Ah oui, de mémoire tu ne peux pas modifier le son du Messenger FB.

Autre solution : arrêter Facebook, on vit trop bien sans ;-)


----------



## val2004 (12 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Merci pour la confirmation.

Je ne suis pas une fan des réseaux sociaux, toutefois, quand t'as un petit business, c'est un incontournable.

Bonne journée.


----------



## ze_random_bass (12 Novembre 2018)

val2004 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas une fan des réseaux sociaux, toutefois, quand t'as un petit business, c'est un incontournable.



C’est malheureusement vrai. Les autres réseaux, même Linkedin, ont un impact beaucoup plus réduit.

Bon courage !


----------

